# Idea for costume



## Sammiekhan (Nov 27, 2008)

*animated contacts*

If you want to go for a freaky look you might also want to try to get one those animated contact lenses they sell these days... they are a great! You can even check them out online I guess...

Other than your costume seems interesting!  Good Luck scaring people off!



have fun!


----------



## Sammiekhan (Nov 27, 2008)

*more freaky costume ideas*

Do you have any other costume ideas? I need some ideas pronto! perhaps something that goes with the animated contact lenses I just got online! 

Waiting!


Sammie K.
Kontaktlinsen


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to see a creepy Alice in Wonderland. Tattered dress, bloood stains, maybe half a brain hanging out being chewed on by a hare...


----------

